
Show HN: AntsDB – a database virtualization software for HBase - crazypig
AntsDB is a database virtualization software&#x2F;middleware that provides a low latency high concurrency virtual MySQL layer on top of Hadoop HBase. It is wire compatible with MySQL and supports core features such as all DMLs, most DDLs, transaction control, index, full text search, MVCC, row and table locks etc. It is designed to make HBase, or any data warehouse, an OLTP database.<p>Up to date, it can work with many MySQL applications such as MySQL console, MySQL command line utilities, MediaWiki, SonarQube, DBeaver, phpMyAdmin, Squirrel SQL etc. I&#x27;ve benchmarked it with YCSB. It is  significantly faster than mainstream relational databases. Results can be found at <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.antsdb.com&#x2F;?p=171" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.antsdb.com&#x2F;?p=171</a>.<p>I started this project a few years ago with a couple of questions in my mind: (1) why do you need a front-end database if all it does can be done by a middleware (2) I like the scalability of Hadoop but I  hate missing the nice features from the traditional relational database. Why can&#x27;t I have both? (3) How far can you go with Java?<p>Now I believe I have limited success with my experiment and I&#x27;d like to share it with the community. The project is open source. GitHub url is <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;waterguo&#x2F;antsdb" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;waterguo&#x2F;antsdb</a>.<p>You are welcome to try it out or use the code in your own projects. I will be very grateful if you can give me some feedback.
======
Immortalin
You should offer a hosted version. This would make it more sustainable.

~~~
crazypig
The project is still in its early stage. I hope one day I could have the
resource to provide hosting service.

